# Looking for a warm spring jacket without Teflon coating



## northerngirl (Oct 6, 2006)

So I ordered a very cute spring jacket for dd2, now a year old, and realized when I got it that it is coated in TEFLON. Great.

Does a jacket exist that does not have this coating on it? I was also looking at Patagonia, and those ones have a coating on them too, not teflon but Deluge DWR (durable water repellant). We have a snowsuit and that is getting a bit much on some days. It still gets coldish here and will until like May. Recs and links welcome.


----------



## LaurenAnanas (Feb 26, 2008)

As far as I know, the only issues with teflon are the fumes that come off when it's heated above a certain temp. Like, stove top cooking temps, not even summer heat temps. The only risks with apparel would be during the application process, and I think that's been improved over the years to reduce the use of certain chemicals. Even if it somehow flaked off, the flakes would be inert.

The only way I think you'll find a wind/water resistant coat without some sort of coating is to get something in a heavy wool. Which wouldn't be washable or very good for active play. A cheap puffer coat that does not advertise wind/water resistance might be good for your daughter to play in, but I don't think many stores will be carrying them this time of year.


----------



## northerngirl (Oct 6, 2006)

We decided to just get her a Patagonia jacket that will last through to the fall. I am not comfortable with the Teflon coating, as it is a perfluorinated compound that sticks around in our bodies and the environment for a long time and is linked to birth defects and developmental effects. I guess it is not known exactly if we can be harmed by treated clothes, but I don't want my babe chewing on her coat sleeve with telfon on it.


----------



## Viola (Feb 1, 2002)

How do you find out if winter coats have teflon coating?


----------



## northerngirl (Oct 6, 2006)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Viola*
> 
> How do you find out if winter coats have teflon coating?


The jacket had a tag on it that said "Teflon treated". No where on the website where I purchased it or on the actual company's website does it say the jacket has this type of treatment. It just says water repellent. I contacted the company suggesting they should state what type of treatment the garment receives in order to be water repellant. Do we have a right to know that information?


----------



## BathrobeGoddess (Nov 19, 2001)

Just be aware...if it is coated and from Patagonia, it is likely PVC...which is pretty terrible stuff as well...I did a bunch of research on this stuff last fall...


----------



## northerngirl (Oct 6, 2006)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BathrobeGoddess*
> 
> Just be aware...if it is coated and from Patagonia, it is likely PVC...which is pretty terrible stuff as well...I did a bunch of research on this stuff last fall...


The jacket itself is polyester with the water resistant finish over that. I read that usually the nylon or polyester are fine unless they are coated in GORE-TEX. I am currently on a chat with patagonia asking if the coating has PVC in it, thank for the info.

You know this is hard because I want to be able to send my kids out to play in all types of weather and I want them to be comfortable, and remain somewhat dry in my very cold wet (mostly) climate.
And the only way to do this is with chemically treated clothing? Blah.


----------



## northerngirl (Oct 6, 2006)

Patagonia just got back to be. Seems to be no PVC.

Bathrobegoddess: Where did you hear/see that it did have PVC?

Here's their response to my question of was there PVC in their DWR coating that is on their toddler jackets:

"Hello,

I'm happy to say there is no PVC in our DWR according to the fabric folks in Ventura.

Please let me know if there is anything else we can help with."

*Chris Salisbury*

*Patagonia Customer Service*
*800.638.6464*


----------



## BathrobeGoddess (Nov 19, 2001)

I looked it back up and I was wrong
I'm sorry, I was thinking PVC but I meant was PVF and just remembered it as PVC..

I did however find out the the DWR My understanding is that all waterproof coating are basically some sort of Fluoropolymer...the best know being...yep, Teflon...so it looks like PVF and Tephlon are in the same family. I luckily had the REI article about DWR coating in my favs still and I just looked up Fluoropoymer and found out what they actually are....

http://www.rei.com/expertadvice/articles/rainwear+dwr.html
http://www.ides.com/info/generics/14/Fluoropolymer-Fluoropolymer


----------



## northerngirl (Oct 6, 2006)

Thanks for the links! I think I did read that rei one before, just not very closely.


----------

